# Where did the plane go in Pennsylvania?



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 20, 2011)

If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.

Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?

Explain how body parts , DNA and such from KNOWN passengers and crew was recovered from the site?

From impact to the arrival of first responders was approximately 90 minutes. How did the debris and bodies get there unseen in under 90 minutes?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 20, 2011)

every sane person knows it crashed into a field.

Only idiots believe it didnt and that Obama isnt a citizen


----------



## daws101 (Sep 20, 2011)

they were swallowed up by the non pryoclastic flow at the wtc.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

oh good lord everyone knows the plane went down in Pennsylvania....passengers spoke with family before it crashed and told them what was going on...there is no denying that evidence and there are live recordings of it.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Xchel said:


> oh good lord everyone knows the plane went down in Pennsylvania....passengers spoke with family before it crashed and told them what was going on...there is no denying that evidence and there are live recordings of it.


they were all faked according to the twoofers.

nat geo tell all:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8LdG3qmMj8]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

oh good grief no one would be able to go to that extent and keep everyone quiet, someone would talk...Americans like to run their mouth too much for a good conspiracy like that to work.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Xchel said:


> oh good grief no one would be able to go to that extent and keep everyone quiet, someone would talk...Americans like to run their mouth too much for a good conspiracy like that to work.


or as we say in showbiz " it would end up on their resume."


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's the Ron Paul supporters, er, I mean twoofers?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> 
> Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?
> 
> ...



can you provide any evidence of body parts ? can you show me the engines landing gear. seats. luggage ???? I am not saying a plane 
did or didn't crash...but you can prove none of your claims


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> ...


I can show you one of the engines that was unearthed...there was a huge crater left at the site of impact...there was also a seismic registry at the site where the impact occurred.


File:Flight93Engine.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not to mention live eyewitnesses to the crash itself


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

Xchel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



that rusty piece of junk is not   an engine


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

its not...but if was an engine where the rest of them ?..I think this thing was blown up or shot down
whatever it was


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> its not...but if was an engine where the rest of them ?..I think this thing was blown up or shot down
> whatever it was


It's an engine. I figger the plane was shot down and a cover story was concocted to cover up the shoot down order.

But I gotta' ask myself; "Why cover up a shoot down order? So you can blame it on the Muslims and get better propaganda value?".


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

who would want to be known as the pilot who shot down united flt 93


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 20, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > its not...but if was an engine where the rest of them ?..I think this thing was blown up or shot down
> ...



Provide evidence the plane was shot down. After 10 years someone would have talked about it.

95 percent of the plane was found at or near the crash site. Someone already posted a link and EOTS refused to accept it. The cockpit was found in the woods where it went after it broke off. Near the crash site.

Local, County, State and Federal agencies acknowledged the finding of body parts. Unless EOTS is claiming the Government somehow got all those agencies all those rescue people to lie for them and stay silent for 10 years he is an idiot.

When asked how so many people required to keep this secret makes it nearly impossible EOTS usually claims only a few people were needed.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

> Subsequent analysis of the flight recorders recovered from the crash site revealed how the actions taken by the passengers prevented the aircraft from reaching the hijackers' intended target.


the above is from the link provided to you. The flight recorders cannot be manipulated.



> the flight impacted at 563 miles per hour (906 km/h) at a 40-degree nose-down, inverted attitude.





> The impact left a crater eight to ten feet deep (c. 3 m), and 30 to 50 feet wide (c. 12 m).[60] All 44 people on board died.[61] Many media reports and eyewitness accounts cited the time of the crash at 10:06 or 10:10,[62][63] as did an analysis of seismographic data in the area,[





> Kelly Leverknight was watching news of the attacks when she heard the plane. "I heard the plane going over and I went out the front door and I saw the plane going down. It was headed toward the school, which panicked me, because all three of my kids were there. Then you heard the explosion and felt the blast and saw the fire and smoke.


an eye witness account, had the plane been shot down it likely would have exploded midair.



> McClatchey grabbed her camera and took the only known picture of the smoke cloud from the explosion.[70][71] Ten years after 9/11, a video of the rising smoke cloud filmed by Dave Berkebile (deceased by 2011) from his yard located eight miles away from the crash site was published on YouTube





> Flight 93 fragmented violently upon impact. Most of the aircraft wreckage was found near the impact crater





> Investigators found some very light debris including paper and nylon scattered up to eight miles (13 km) from the impact point in New Baltimore, Pennsylvania.[78] Other tiny aircraft fragments were found 1.5 miles (2.4 km) away at Indian Lake, Pennsylvania.[79] All human remains were found within a 70-acre (28 ha) area surrounding the impact point



The 9-11 comission determined that there was no way that the flight was shot down, because there was not enough time, the plane had already crashed before the order was ever given.  The flight recordings are irrefutable evidence whether you like it or not.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







Uhhhh, yeah it is.  Look at this picture, see those blade stacks, those are turbine blades.  That's what you are looking at.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

*Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.  Combat experience includes Desert Storm* and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber. * Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  *Also *served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer a*nd as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defense Review.  Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.

Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and *discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information: *
*
"After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information.*  And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ... 

The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of Flight 77, that  would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles. [Editor's note: Destruction of the light poles near the Pentagon by Flight 77 was stated in the 9/11 Commission Report.]  Essentially it would have been too high at that point to the point of impact where the main body of the airplane was hitting between the first and second floor of the Pentagon. ... 

You know, I'd ride my bike to the Pentagon.  So, you know I'm a little bit familiar with that area.  [Editor's note: Lt. Col. Latas served as a Weapons Requirement Officer at the Pentagon.] * But, you know, that kind of descent rate it would have been impossible essentially for the results that we see physically from what the flight data recorder was recording.  Like I say, that's an area that I think deserves explanation. ... 
*
The ground track [the path of the airplane] is off from the 9/11 Commission.  There are several things that can be brought up but it's been a while since I've seen the film and looked at the flight data recorder.  And I can't think of all the discrepancies I saw, but there are several there.  [The film he refers to is Pandora's Black Box, Chapter 2, Flight of American 77.] ... 

And I think that we Americans need to demand further investigation just to clarify the discrepancies that you've [Pilots for 9/11 Truth] found.  And I think that we need to be getting on the phone with our Congressmen and women and letting them know that we don't accept the excuses that we're hearing now, that we want true investigators to do a true investigation." Google Videos



http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.  Combat experience includes Desert Storm* and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber. * Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  *Also *served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer a*nd as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defense Review.  Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and *discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information: *
> *
> ...



This is Pennsylvania, you want to argue your idiocy on the Pentagon I made a thread for that. Stick to the points. You claimed no evidence exists to show debris or body parts. You simply ignore when it is given.

Further more you are a COWARD. You won't EVER say what you believe. And you support wildly different stories. You supported the claim by one nut case that no debris was found at the Pentagon and then turned around and supported another claim that there was debris everywhere but from the wrong airline and sized aircraft.


----------



## pinqy (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> its not...but if was an engine where the rest of them ?..I think this thing was blown up or shot down
> whatever it was



Why?  If it was an inside job, there would be absolutely no reason to shoot it down.  If it was terrorists then how does that fit in with the WTC and the Pentagon?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The point is it WAS an engine


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


That's dirt, not rust. And, yes, it's an engine. Thanks for proving, yet again, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

It is his way of denying since he made the wild claim there was no parts of the plane found when indeed there were parts scattered everywhere from the plane.  The debris field in fact was pretty much contained but some things were scattered a little but those things that were scattered further were small debris like plastic.

He is also conveniently avoiding the eye witness testimony from people that SAW the plane crash and others that heard it hit the ground.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

there are witlessness that say they saw tailed by a fighter plane


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

there were only two witnesses and no others..no one saw any other plane..had there been other witnesses seeing a fighter plane there would be pictures of it. There were no fighter planes any where close to the jet.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

Eots, you are ignoring the fact that there were EYE WITNESSES that saw it crash good grief.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

Xchel said:


> there were only two witnesses and no others..no one saw any other plane..had there been other witnesses seeing a fighter plane there would be pictures of it. There were no fighter planes any where close to the jet.




only two ??  pictures ???


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Eots, you are ignoring the fact that there were EYE WITNESSES that saw it crash good grief.



your ignoring eyewitnesses that say a fighter in the same air space at the same time


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, you are ignoring the fact that there were EYE WITNESSES that saw it crash good grief.
> ...


Your video says that she saw a "small white plane". She never said it was a "fighter".


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > xchel said:
> ...



so what was the the small white plane ?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUGWOpuRig]flight 93 crash - was it shot down - witnesses say yes! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWcdSyyppHI&feature=related]Flight 93 Eyewitness Sees A Second Plane, Says Flight 93 Was Shot Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

Eots, this is what your witness saw..not a fighter jet, but a privately owned jet that the FBI ASKED to go down and investigate the accident



> --a Dassault Falcon 20 business jet owned by the VF Corp. of Greensboro, N.C., an apparel company that markets Wrangler jeans and other brands. The VF plane was flying into Johnstown-Cambria airport, 20 miles north of Shanksville. According to David Newell, VF's director of aviation and travel, the FAA's Cleveland Center contacted copilot Yates Gladwell when the Falcon was at an altitude "in the neighborhood of 3000 to 4000 ft."--not 34,000 ft. "They were in a descent already going into Johnstown," Newell adds. "The FAA asked them to investigate and they did. They got down within 1500 ft. of the ground when they circled. They saw a hole in the ground with smoke coming out of it. They pinpointed the location and then continued on." Reached by PM, Gladwell confirmed this account but, concerned about ongoing harassment by conspiracy theorists, asked not to be quoted directly.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh don't waste your time with EOTS, he is a true believer just like the AGW drones are religious zealots about that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It was a Falcon 20 business jet that Cleveland Center asked to try to locate Flight 93.



> Two other airplanes were flying near the hijacked United Airlines jet when it crashed in Somerset County, but neither had anything to do with the airliner's fate, the FBI said yesterday.
> 
> In fact, one of the planes, a Fairchild Falcon 20 business jet, was directed to the crash site to help rescuers. The request for the jet to fly low and obtain the coordinates for the crash explains reports by people in the vicinity who said a white or silver jet flew by moments after the crash.
> 
> A C-130 military cargo plane was also within 25 miles of the passenger jet when it crashed, FBI spokesman Bill Crowley said yesterday, but was not diverted.



2 planes had no part in crash of Flight 93


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> ...


----------



## Douger (Sep 21, 2011)

They found the "hijackers" passport in perfect condition.
Now STFU and pay your taxes.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

westwall said:


> oh don't waste your time with eots, he is a true believer just like the agw drones are religious zealots about that.



i am simply posting eyewitness testimony


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

no you are denying that there was no jet it was a small private plane incapable of shooting anything down.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

rat in the hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > obamerican said:
> ...



their timeline and location does not match with eyewitnesses or flt data...just sayin


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, it does..and fighter jets aren't small white planes...they are HUGE.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oILWGYJN9kk]Rumsfeld admits flight 93 was shot down - Exclusive Anouncement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

Eots, had they really shot down the plane there would be no need to cover that up..no one would hold it against them...because that would have been their only choice.  They didn't shoot the plane down


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 21, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> every sane person knows it crashed into a field.
> 
> Only idiots believe it didnt and that Obama isnt a citizen



I would like to take this opportunity to do something I can rarely ever do here, agree with Truthmatters!


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

he isn't admiting anything he is saying 'if'


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IBZKCgobqo]Jessica Lynch myth - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu8CCJTJCQk]The Kuwaiti Incubator Babies - LIE - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaMAVAqef7I]The Tillman Story - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2Wl2M4yLkY]The false flag Gulf of Tonkin Incident Vietnam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > oh don't waste your time with eots, he is a true believer just like the agw drones are religious zealots about that.
> ...


 no you're not you posting hearsay those statements have no corroboration!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Jessica Lynch myth - YouTube
> The Kuwaiti Incubator Babies - LIE - YouTube
> The Tillman Story - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


wtf... there is no evidence linking these events to 911...!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkivdEGph9A]9/11 Debunked: 95% of United 93 found - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgjWU6jXrdc]9/11 Debunked: United 93 not Shot Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjaN8NqN8CE]9/11 Case Study: United 93 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVbw4tbq7jM]9/11 Debunked: United 93 did not land in Cleveland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

and all of that has been debunked Eots...why are you posting stuff that was explained because small particles like were found in the debris field..the lake is not six miles away either....it is possible and expected that small particles would be found there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Lynch myth - YouTube
> ...



It's his freedom to express his religion any ways he wants to.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


eots will tell you all those clips are produced by the men in black to discredit the movement .


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


that's true ,if the god hates fags people can do it ,so can he!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 21, 2011)

daws101 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



well i do wear black


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6UPCWeYUSE]stegalXX&#39;s doubts about the 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> stegalXX's doubts about the 9/11 - YouTube


 so this guy thinks the jolly green giant  grabbed an airliner and smashed into a cereal box?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it kind of blows your theory that the government wouldn't  lie about a lie about a tragedy for propaganda purposes


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



All of these lies were exposed within one year. Why can't you find evidence or proof of any lies about 9/11 in 10 years?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you mean evidence like black boxes type evidence ? or terrorist passport type evidence ?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

or do you mean like seats, ,bodies, luggage ?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone got a picture of a seat from any of these crashes ?..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> anyone got a picture of a seat from any of these crashes ?..



Sure.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got a picture of a seat from any of these crashes ?..
> ...



just wait he will have an excuse for that one too.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

I was referring to  shanksville and the pentagon..i do not doubt what happened to the planes that hit the towers


----------



## theliq (Sep 22, 2011)

INTERESTING,Mad S,I remember seeing footage at the time and thinking I can see the crater but where's the plane or part of.
They said at the time some passengers had tried to over power the Bastard Terrorists and the plane crashed,which I though was odd at the time...methinks more ????????? than answers, What do YOU reckon.



Mad Scientist said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > its not...but if was an engine where the rest of them ?..I think this thing was blown up or shot down
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53BjeNtOvqY]Flight 93 Cover Story The Crater was there in 1995 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> Flight 93 Cover Story The Crater was there in 1995 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkivdEGph9A]9/11 Debunked: 95% of United 93 found - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

so you claim there was no plane at the pentagon? yet there was debris from the plane scattered everywhere on the pentagon front lawn..interesting you think there was no plane...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 22, 2011)

No Plane at the pentagon?  Really?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> I was referring to  shanksville and the pentagon..i do not doubt what happened to the planes that hit the towers



That wasn't what you asked, let me refresh your memory.



eots said:


> anyone got a picture of a seat from *any* of these crashes ?..



However, if you would like to see a picture of an airplane seat at the Pentagon, look up evidence photo #M-CSP-00001480 from the Zacharias Moussaoui trial. I will not post it here, as it has a dead woman still in it.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

never mind telling him that there are 103 people that saw the plane hit the Pentagon...yep those eyewitnesses said clearly it was a commercial airliner and some of them described it even as American airlines....oops.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> never mind telling him that there are 103 people that saw the plane hit the Pentagon...yep those eyewitnesses said clearly it was a commercial airliner and some of them described it even as American airlines....oops.



I wonder if he knows about Army Specialist April Gallop, who filed a claim against American Airlines for injuries to her and her child due to aircraft debris at the Pentagon?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > never mind telling him that there are 103 people that saw the plane hit the Pentagon...yep those eyewitnesses said clearly it was a commercial airliner and some of them described it even as American airlines....oops.
> ...



probably not he is too busy claiming there was no plane.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, look at this eots, seatbelts and part of a seat from Shanksville.






And a seatbelt buckle, still in the grass where they found it.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure



Right, Ziad Jarrah's passport survived just fine.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure


If there were seats and bodies you would be saying, "But there's no luggage or tail section".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 22, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure
> ...



It's the *TRUTHER*_(JAQing around, JAQing around, beep, beep)_ way. Keep moving the goalposts until the opposition gives up, then claim "Victory!!!".


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure




They found the remains of all 40 passengers and the 4 hijakers from flight 93.......are you ok?


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure
> ...



fine enough to show his face and name..lol...just like at the towers


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure
> ...



no they claimed to match dna...fomr cells,,,not bodies..then the deceptively call it remains.. the only.. bodies...where pentagon employees...where did they get control samples of hijackers dna ??...what about cross contamination ?...what about all the fire ?....yet all this dna remained preserved ???...how ?


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FCsqayKrSM]the 9/11 victims did NOT vaporize - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Body parts.....not dna...were recovered...they had the pieces of what was left of the people and just buried them recently,

Remains of Flight 93 passengers, crew buried in private ceremony - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> i dont see a seat i see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure



eots what part of 103 witnesses did you not understand????


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


it says 
...remains..not bodies.provide even one picture of even a body part one wittness that says they saw bodies..the buried their claimed dna samples


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpxvq0eqzKs]DNA CAN BE MODIFIED AND FAKED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see a seat i see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure
> ...



103 witlessness to what ?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



 To the plane hitting the damn pentagon They saw it...all of them identified it as a commercial airliner...many of them even said American Airlines.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elKov_UZDQE]SGT Lagasse and SGT Brooks destroy the official story. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

oh good lord this is your answer to 103 witnesses to the plane hitting the damn building?


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense.* Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of *Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 
*
It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. .*.. 

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense.* Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of *Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> *
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. .*..
> ...



Where did the plane, passengers and crew go? WHERE?


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense.* Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> ...



good question...lets have discloser and find out


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


no it just blows!
every one knows governments lie it's part of doing business .
there is no proof that those events are linked to 911 or each other.
 they are not proof of a mega conspiracy the Illuminati, etc..
they are all separate events with totally separate movtivations.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 22, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It does though shoot holes in EOTS claim the Government can keep secrets.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



all perpetrated by  the government to control public opinion about invading other countries....ya no connection to 9/11 there


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> i DONT SEE A SEAT I see a bit of seat belt in the grass somewhere...passports survive ...but no seats, no bodies, no luggage,no tail section...somethings wrong...the passport was planted ...that much is for sure


wow talk about the queen of denial!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



All discovered or ratted out by someone. Go figure. You want us to believe that an event that involved at least hundreds of people across 3 States, multiple Counties and local jurisdictions could be kept secret for over 10 years.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



no but it does bolster my claim that RGS is so simplistic in his thinking that he believes that a few secrets come out all secrets therefore come out


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you have no clue what was required... don't pretend


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 you're right none at all!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> 
> Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?
> 
> ...


how did it get there ?? maybe it fell out of the fucking sky !!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


because they all do eventually......better start being disappointed now ...because what you so desperately wish was secret is right in front of your face.


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMK5bmdAEHc&feature=feedrec_grec_index]Doomsday Plane - the Mystery 9/11 Plane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> retiredgysgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 that's for sure.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> Doomsday Plane - the Mystery 9/11 Plane - YouTube


ASKED AND ANSWERD ..THAT,PLANE ACTUALLY THERE ARE TWO IS THE FLYING COMMAND POST"The E-4B is a state of the art flying command post," CNN explained, "built and equipped for one reason -- to keep the government running no matter what, even in the event of a nuclear war, the reason it was nicknamed the 'doomsday plane' during the Cold War."


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Doomsday Plane - the Mystery 9/11 Plane - YouTube
> ...



so how about I change the words in your post ..you scumbag


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


your post is just fine. I changed the words in mine..yours was#104 mine was #109. 
no need. you're doing fine job of misinterpreting all by yourself.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 22, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


now that I've taken some time to think about what I did ,you're right I'm a scumbag .
what I should have said was: "yes eots you have no clue what was required... don't pretend " my apologies.


----------



## Zona (Sep 22, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> every sane person knows it crashed into a field.
> 
> Only idiots believe it didnt and that Obama isnt a citizen


----------



## eots (Sep 23, 2011)

th the investigation that was done and the lack of discloser you dont know if the flight was shot down ,if a bomb was involved ,who the hijackers where...thats just the way it is


----------



## Xchel (Sep 23, 2011)

eots said:


> th the investigation that was done and the lack of discloser you dont know if the flight was shot down ,if a bomb was involved ,who the hijackers where...thats just the way it is


oh good grief, we all know that day that it was hijackers that got on those planes and took the planes down..the plane in PA was brought down by the passengers to keep it from hitting the White House.  You are so full of shit your eyes have to be brown.


----------



## eots (Sep 23, 2011)

Xchel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > th the investigation that was done and the lack of discloser you dont know if the flight was shot down ,if a bomb was involved ,who the hijackers where...thats just the way it is
> ...



and you know this how ?...let me guess the same way you knew the gulf of tonkin incident occurred as reported ??...and btw two former presidents of the U.S air crash investigation board have petitioned for a re-investigation and called ti a cover -up...why do you think that would be ???? ...my eyes are green...what color are yours ?

Pilots For 9/11 Truth


----------



## daws101 (Sep 23, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so how do you know what you think you know? lets see......unconfirmed reports....pseudo science..un corroborated eyewitness testimony, no empirical evidence,all based on a false premise.
vs DNA EVIDENCE, AUDIO & VIDEO  EVIDENCE, CORROBORATED EYEWITNESS TESTIMONY , TESTING BASED ON EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE DONE BY QUALIFIED AND OBJECTIVE PERSONNEL. HMMMM...?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Xchel (Sep 23, 2011)

Daws he refuses to accept anything as evidence because he is so damned desperate to find a conspiracy and it shows the rest of the world what is wrong with Birthers and Truthers, nothing for them is enough proof.


----------



## eots (Sep 23, 2011)

daws101 said:


>



less than a small pick up trucks worth of stuff ...it hardly proves there was no bomb ..no shoot down ...In fact it makes it seem all the more likely


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> 
> Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?
> 
> ...



They used Houdini's ass


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 23, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...








Which was it eots, a bomb or a shoot down? You can't have it both ways.

Although from this post, it looks like you're trying to.

The way you move goalposts, you must have them mounted on the back of your Big Wheel.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 23, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So, pictures of debris from the crash are shown and NOW you complain about the amount of debris? You must have learned your debating skills from that idiot Alex Jones.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go? We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.
> 
> Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?
> 
> ...



"*Where did the plane go in Pennsylvania?* "

The Langoliers have it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 23, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Actually, this variety of goalpost moving was invented by Bobby (11.6 G's in level flight) Balsamo from Pilots for Twoof regarding the American Flight77 debris at the Pentagon.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 23, 2011)

Flight 592 Valuejet crash pictures; flight 592 - Google Search

Basically disintegration on impact and a shallow hole. Nothing bigger than a baseball left.

Physics and all that stuff.


----------



## eots (Sep 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



there no plane parts there  bits of scraps  where the 95 % of the plane they recovered where's the bodies ?


----------



## eots (Sep 24, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Flight 592 Valuejet crash pictures; flight 592 - Google Search
> 
> Basically disintegration on impact and a shallow hole. Nothing bigger than a baseball left.
> 
> Physics and all that stuff.



wtf are you talking about there is a whole warehouse of aircraft parts pictured here


----------



## eots (Sep 24, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



there was no real investigation so there is no way of knowing if explosives or a shoot down was involved ,,but like all 9/11 events there appears to be an orchestrated cover up of the actual event


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 24, 2011)

eots said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Flight 592 Valuejet crash pictures; flight 592 - Google Search
> ...



I think you made her point.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



there was the same investigation that any other flight that crashes is given, where would you get that there was no investigation.  At first you said there was no plane because there were no plane parts or anything now that you face that evidence you say it must have been shot down or a bomb...you seem to move every which way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 24, 2011)

Xchel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Those Big Wheels they ride are very agile.


----------



## Douger (Sep 24, 2011)

It's with the hundreds of tapes the Nazi regime confiscated from the Pentagram farce.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 24, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6Xoxaf1Al0]Rumsfeld says Flight 93 was "shot down." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## krogers521 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gunney

  Truth, The Bin Laden family had ties to the Bushes, thru the Saudi Royal Family
  Truth  Osama Bin Laden was supposedly killed unarmed when he could have captured and tried
            Pictures of his body were never made public and a body was never produced
  Truth either Osama was a genius or he had to have vast knowledge of how things worked to make   9/11 happen.
   The conspiracy could have been known by only a few people in CIA or NIS
   We invaded Iraq under false pretense, tens of thousands if not hundred of thousands of innocent people lost their lives.    The hijackers themselves did not have to be part of this conspiracy Only Bin Laden.  Bush was initially elected under false pretenses, people's Civil rights were violated in Florida.
Noone has gone to jail or punished  this or for the mass murder in Iraq. They have fat pensions or multimillion dollar jobs in the private sector.
Peoples civil rights are being violated everyday under the pretext of terrorism
A working person is put in jail or loses their job for just saying or using the verb postal.
The Supreme court makes it legal for corporations and other organizations to corrupt the political system. If this the America that our forefathers envisioned? I think not. People need to wake up and see the truth, not jump at every Bs story people invent to keep U from seeing the truth. Then make money off it thru books movies and TV shows, See the reality of our situation, stop accepting that is just the way it is and we can't do nothing about it. 9/11 did happen, no doubt. But I am willing to bet my life that the people responsible have been brought to justice, and it is a possibility that Osama Bin Laden is still alive and laughing at us all 
I don't know if there was a 9/11 conspiracy, but I can say the system is broke and needs to be fixed. and people in positions of money and power need to be placed in check


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 such is the power of delusion..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 hey Queen of denial if these aren't flight 93 plane parts what are they :must be ancient UFO parts that exploded on re entry and killed the dinosaurs!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 prove it.......oh that's right you can't!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

krogers521 said:


> Gunney
> 
> Truth, The Bin Laden family had ties to the Bushes, thru the Saudi Royal Family
> Truth  Osama Bin Laden was supposedly killed unarmed when he could have captured and tried
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Xchel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 when you're makin' shit up as you go along, that's all you can do.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> every sane person knows it crashed into a field.
> 
> Only idiots believe it didnt and that Obama isnt a citizen



Only idiots believe it didn't, or that Obama isn't a citizen, that Obama can create jobs by taxing the rich, or that Obama actually believes what he's saying half the time.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 26, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > every sane person knows it crashed into a field.
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Xchel (Sep 26, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



exactly what is it I am making up??? It seems that the toofers are the ones making crap up as they go along.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 26, 2011)

Xchel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



I think he's referring to the last piece of your post about eots.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Xchel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...


SORRY THAT WAS FOR EOTS


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

9/11 Debunked: United 93 not Shot Down - LiveVideo.com


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 26, 2011)

Eots, no plane was at the wreck site in Pennsylvania. Facts pictures and data provided to prove him wrong.

Eots. Denies the facts, pictures and data provided. More is provided.

Eots, ok then the plane was either shot down or blown up. Evidence provided to deny both claims.

Eots, no investigation was conducted. Facts photos and data provided to prove him wrong.

What is the next claim?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go?


Ask the perps.



> We have records of them taking off. We have no records of them landing anywhere.


You really think the perps would land it at a regular airport where it would have records of it landing? 



> Explain how if no plane crashed in Pennsylvania, 95 percent of the aircraft was recovered at the crash site?


That's a whole heck of a lot of debris.  Why does it look like only about 5% of the aircraft was left at the scene?



> Explain how body parts , DNA and such from KNOWN passengers and crew was recovered from the site?


Explain why Wally Miller never saw a "drop of blood" from the scene.  How could there only be shredded body parts left, but not a single drop of blood?



> From impact to the arrival of first responders was approximately 90 minutes. How did the debris and bodies get there unseen in under 90 minutes?


Where did you get that 90 min quote?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...


Fine, then show me where all that 95% of the mostly disintegrated plane was after this alleged crash.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...
> ...



Right where the pictures in this thread show you...if you go back through the thread we already provided photos from the wreck itself at the site of the plane crash.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> who would want to be known as the pilot who shot down united flt 93



http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/9...mprovised+homeland+defence/5359378/story.html

_But like Penney, Aguilar had to "wrap your brain around" the prospect he might need to shoot down a civilian airliner in order to protect the country.

"The moral dilemma there is, hey, there are a lot of innocent people who are going to die if that happens," Aguilar says.

"I would try to go through a proportional response, try and maybe some warning shots, bullets through the cockpit, take out an engine. But ultimately if the airplane needs to come down, it's going to come down. I was going to bring it down."
_


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...
> ...



Go home OK?

They are waiting for you...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If no plane crashed in Pennsylvania where did the physical plane, the Passengers and crew, go?
> ...





> Ask the perps.



Name the perps, so that we know who to ask.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...


I'm assuming you mean the following photos...


daws101 said:


>


Please tell me in your educated opinion what percentage of a 757 does the debris in the above photos constitute?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have to guess skippy the idea is that it is clearly a plane and beyond that there are LIVE WITNESSES to the crash itself....watch out for the black helicopters that are coming after you....


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> I don't have to guess skippy the idea is that it is clearly a plane and beyond that there are LIVE WITNESSES to the crash itself....watch out for the black helicopters that are coming after you....


Yes, don't be bothered about whether the fine details add up with the official story.  Forensic science is highly overrated.  Just give an adhom attack response instead.  It's much easier, ain't it?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

Witnesses that live in the area add up to the fine details..either they heard or SAW the crash happen...doh!


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Witnesses that live in the area add up to the fine details..either they heard or SAW the crash happen...doh!


How many actually saw it impact the ground?


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...



an you have this air crash investigation knowledge from where ?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...
> ...


I actually agree that a 757 would mostly disintegrate if it hit the ground at that speed.  But they are saying 95% of the plane was recovered.  I'm just asking where all that debris at the scene was.  I only see what looks like about 5% of a 757 left and for some reason, they can't show me where that other 90% is.  That's a lot of missing evidence.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Sai any plane that hits the ground at the speed they were going is going to mostly disintegrate...
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkivdEGph9A]9/11 Debunked: 95% of United 93 found - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

> Virtually all eyewitnesses to Flight 93's crash reported that the plane plunged straight down after making erratic movements. The two accounts in this section and several in the following section are examples.


 oh here those witnesses are...even if just one witness...that is all you need...but there are quite a few and EOTS started by claiming there was no plane crash.


> "When it decided to drop, it dropped all of a sudden, like a stone," said Tom Fritz, 63. Fritz was sitting on his porch on Lambertsville Road, about a quarter mile from the crash site, when he heard a sound that "wasn't quite right" and looked up in the sky. 1
> A few miles north of Lambertsville, yard man Terry Butler, 40, was toiling away at Stoystown Auto Wreckers.
> 
> ...
> ...





> According to some reports,* the phone line from Flight 93 was still open when a GTE operator heard passenger Todd Beamer say: "Are you guys ready? Let's roll."*
> 
> Chuck West shares the latter.
> 
> ...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> > Virtually all eyewitnesses to Flight 93's crash reported that the plane plunged straight down after making erratic movements. The two accounts in this section and several in the following section are examples.
> 
> 
> oh here those witnesses are...even if just one witness...that is all you need...but there are quite a few and EOTS started by claiming there was no plane crash.
> ...






I find it easier to just post the proof in video form then continually type out the explainations to people who don't want to see 9/11 for what it was, a brutal act of coordinated terrorism.   

You explain it in words and they move the goalposts every time.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think all the debris was in the photos in the video so I can't really make that guess.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

Remember Sai, aluminium doubles quite well and not only that a plane is HALLOW so you don't need that much rubble to equal 95% especially when a lot of it was bits and scraps scattered all the way to the lake.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> > Virtually all eyewitnesses to Flight 93's crash reported that the plane plunged straight down after making erratic movements.
> 
> 
> Straight down, huh?  Tell me, what was the official angle Flight 93 supposedly crashed at?
> ...


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I don't think all the debris was in the photos in the video so I can't really make that guess.


Well OK, but just curious what percentage you think the debris in those photo from your video constitute.  And I'm talking about the debris that hadn't been picked up yet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > > Virtually all eyewitnesses to Flight 93's crash reported that the plane plunged straight down after making erratic movements.
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Remember Sai, aluminium doubles quite well and not only that a plane is HALLOW so you don't need that much rubble to equal 95% especially when a lot of it was bits and scraps scattered all the way to the lake.



anything with a serial number ??


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Remember Sai, aluminium doubles quite well and not only that a plane is HALLOW so you don't need that much rubble to equal 95% especially when a lot of it was bits and scraps scattered all the way to the lake.


Can you show me one piece that doubled?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Straight down, huh?  *Tell me, what was the official angle Flight 93 supposedly crashed at?*
> ...


Weird.  Your eye witnesses said it crashed straight down, but the official story says it crashed at 40-degrees.

How ya reckon that?

And how many saw it actually impact the ground?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

> Lee Purbaugh, 32, working just his second day at Rollock Inc., a scrap yard next to the reclaimed strip-mine land, looked up from operating a burning torch to see the jetliner just 40 feet above him. "I couldn't believe this," Purbaugh said.
> 
> "I heard it for 10 or 15 seconds and it sounded like it was going full bore," said Tim Lensbouer, 35, Purbaugh's coworker.
> 
> ...





> One eyewitness to the Pennsylvania crash, Linda Shepley, told television station KDKA in Pittsburgh that she heard a loud bang and saw the plane bank to the side before crashing. &#8230;



Kelly Leverknight was watching news of the attacks on New York and Washington when she heard the plane.

It sounded like it was flying low above her home in rural Pennsylvania, moving from west to east. It was an odd enough sound that she stepped outside to have a look.

"I heard the plane going over and I went out the front door and I saw the plane going down," said Leverknight, 36. "It was headed toward the school, which panicked me, because all three of my kids were there.

"Then you heard the explosion and felt the blast and saw the fire and smoke." Leverknight and dozens of her neighbors raced to the Shanksville-Stonycreek School where they found their children safe.
&#8230;

Witnesses said they thought the wings of the Boeing 757 were wagging from side to side as it plunged toward the earth. &#8230;

"When it decided to drop, it dropped all of a sudden, like a stone," said Tom Fritz, 63. Fritz was sitting on his porch on Lambertsville Road, about a quarter mile from the crash site, when he heard a sound that "wasn't quite right" and looked up in the sky.

"It was sort of whistling," he said. "It was going so fast that you couldn't even make out what color it was." 
&#8230;
Terry Butler works at Stoystown Auto Wreckers, which is in the flight path of the doomed plane. Butler was pulling a radiator from a 1992 Dodge Caravan when he heard the plane's engines.

He was listening to the news and was surprised because he had heard that all flights nationwide were grounded, and he didn't think there were supposed to be any planes in the air at the time. He looked up and behind him saw the plane come out of the clouds, low to the ground.

"It was moving like you wouldn't believe. Next thing I knew it makes a heck of a sharp, right-hand turn." He said the plane banked to the right and appeared to be trying to climb to clear one of the ridges, but it continued to turn to the right and then veered behind a ridge, "like somebody grabbed the wheel."

He said the plane disappeared behind a tree line on a ridge. "I knew it was going to crash," Butler said. About a second after it disappeared, he heard the boom and saw the smoke rise above the trees. "It was eerie." (8)

The Truth about United Flight 93

lots of witnesses..I didn't bother to count


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



actually straight down can mean to some folks 40 degrees...good grief.


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ_E8IY1ekg]Pandora's Black Box - Flight 93 - 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> lots of witnesses..I didn't bother to count


I'm not asking how many saw the plane, I'm asking how many actually saw it impact the ground.  Can't you read?

Another thing, it said Lee Purbaugh was about 300 yards away from the field when he saw it about 40 feet above his head.  Can you do the math of what angle that plane would have crashed at?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



I think you're confusing posters here. I didn't say anything about eyewitnesses. I'm merely answering your question about the angle and attitude of the plane when it crashed.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Sai, aluminium doubles quite well and not only that a plane is HALLOW so you don't need that much rubble to equal 95% especially when a lot of it was bits and scraps scattered all the way to the lake.
> ...



good lord...a serial number why in the frack do you need a damn serial number when you have eye witnesses? Like moving those goal posts?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> actually it says 90 degrees...


What says 90-degrees?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No, the NTSB reported it as 40 degrees inverted based on black box data.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

click on the link and you will see how many actually saw it crash...


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


My response was to all.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

here is one of those witnesses...300 yards away is close enough to see it.



> Lee Purbaugh, 32, working just his second day at Rollock Inc., a scrap yard next to the reclaimed strip-mine land, looked up from operating a burning torch to see the jetliner just 40 feet above him. "I couldn't believe this," Purbaugh said.
> 
> "I heard it for 10 or 15 seconds and it sounded like it was going full bore," said Tim Lensbouer, 35, Purbaugh's coworker.
> 
> The ground shook and the air thundered as the jetliner slammed into the ground about 300 yards away, Purbaugh said.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> actually straight down can mean to some folks 40 degrees...good grief.


Maybe to mentally handicapped or blind people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



So you're going to paint everybody with the same brush?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

no straight down does not mean nose dive..if the person had said nose dived it would be different..straight down would mean it fell out of the air..which it obviously did just that.  I notice you are stepping away from the no witnesses seeing it crash theory though..nice side step.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> no straight down does not mean nose dive..if the person had said nose dived it would be different..straight down would mean it fell out of the air..which it obviously did just that.  I notice you are stepping away from the no witnesses seeing it crash theory though..nice side step.



US Airways Flight 1549 fell out of the air into the Hudson River. Did it fall straight down?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> here is one of those witnesses...300 yards away is close enough to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, let's emphasize that ONE witness...



> Lee Purbaugh, 32, was the only person to see the last seconds of Flight 93 as it came down on former strip-mining land at precisely 10.06am - and he also saw the white jet.
> 
> He was working at the Rollock Inc. scrapyard on a ridge overlooking the point of impact, less than half a mile away. "I heard this real loud noise coming over my head," he told the Daily Mirror. "I looked up and it was Flight 93, barely 50ft above me. It was coming down in a 45 degree and rocking from side to side. Then the nose suddenly dipped and it just crashed into the ground. There was this big fireball and then a huge cloud of smoke."
> 
> ...


Lee's got pretty good eyesight to be able to see a 580 mph plane "rocking from side to side" for only length of 300 yards.  How many seconds would that have been?

And what was this "white plane" seen *before* and after circling the crash?!?!?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


It was to all who wanted to answer it.  Chill.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

the white plane was a small ag plane that was asked to check out what was going on....fighters are not small white planes..
also who said anything about just one witness? I told you to click on the link...evidently you didn't bother.



> For Lee Purbaugh, 31, of Listie, the thought of seeing a plane crash right before his eyes still seemed unbelievable to him when interviewed a half-hour later.
> 
> &#8220;I never in my life thought I would see a plane crash right before my very eyes,&#8221; said Purbaugh, who was at the wreckage within minutes after the crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> straight down would mean it fell out of the air..which it obviously did just that.


Yes, so obvious.  Where was all that 95% of debris again?  



> I notice you are stepping away from the no witnesses seeing it crash theory though


Where did I say there were no witnesses?



> nice side step.


No, that's you about my question about the alleged 95% recovered debris and also the doubled piece of aluminum debris.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> the white plane was a small ag plane that was asked to check out what was going on


Wow, how did it manage to get there *before* the crash?!?  



> fighters are not small white planes..


There was a fighter at the scene?!? 



> also who said anything about just one witness? I told you to click on the link...evidently you didn't bother.


Show me another witness where it saw that actually witnessed it impact the ground.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > here is one of those witnesses...300 yards away is close enough to see it.
> ...



The white plane was a...



> Fairchild Falcon 20 business jet, directed after the crash to fly from 37,000 feet to 5,000 feet and obtain the coordinates for the crash site to help rescuers



Complete 911 Timeline: Shanksville, Pennsylvania


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The white plane was a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how'd it get there *before* the crash?!?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

Good lord I already quoted the OTHER witness and he was just 200 yards away from the crash...did you not bother to read it? Go to the link to cross reference as well.  Also here is the cock pit transcript...

http://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/2006/images/04/12/flight93.transcript.pdf

no there was no fighter at the scene, the plane was a Falcon 20 incapable of shooting down a damn thing..


> Falcon 20 business plane that had been asked to look and see if they could find out what happened to United Flight 93. To the conspiracyists, the white plane was an unmarked military aircraft that shot down Flight 93. Several witnesses saw the white plane, and the FBI clearly acknowledged its presence, but because the FBI did not know of the plane right from the beginning of the investigation, that is somehow evidence that they lied and were trying to cover it up!


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

um it didn't get there..it was already in the area ...good flippin lord..conspiracy theorists that do not even bother to read links provided to them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The white plane was a...
> ...



Please read the quote again. Especially the bolded part.

They were already in the area, and Cleveland Center asked them to locate the crash site.


----------



## Firehorse (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a really funny read. Hard to believe people can be so hard headed (and I thought my wife was bad)


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Good lord I already quoted the OTHER witness and he was just 200 yards away from the crash...did you not bother to read it?


Yeah, that was Lee Purbaugh, the one I mention.  Apparently you didn't bother to read.



> no there was no fighter at the scene


You sure about that?

THREE SHANKSVILLE HIGH SCHOOL STUDENTS
_John:  We think it was shot down because *as soon as it crashed a big fighter plane flew over the school*.
Tessa: I think that the passengers took it down.
Brian:  I think it was both. At the same time really... We saw that  plane like right after it happened.  We were the only ones who saw it pretty much from the school.  Nobody one else saw.
Narrator: *How long after did you guys see the fighter plane?*
John:  Like ten seconds. 
Brian:  Right there. It was right after everything.
John:  As soon as we saw the mushroom cloud, this plane goes flying over._
UA 93: The Road To Shanksville (part 2) : Inaba, Lappe, Marshall, Shore : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive



> the plane was a Falcon 20 incapable of shooting down a damn thing


Where did I say I think something was shot down?  I think the shoot down rumors are a farce.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > Fairchild Falcon 20 business jet, directed after the crash to fly *from 37,000 feet to 5,000 feet* and obtain the coordinates for the crash site to help rescuers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the witnesses on the ground saw the white plane fly around tree-top level before and after the crash.  Your unwitnessed Falcon 20 was supposedly at 37,000 feet at the time of the alleged crash and the only some minutes after, it supposedly fly down to 5,000 feet, no where near tree-top level.  And one of the witnesses says that was NOT the type of plane she saw.



> The FBI's later explanation for the white jet was that a passing civilian Fairchild Falcon 20 jet was asked to descend from 34,000ft to 5,000ft *some minutes after the crash* to give co-ordinates for the site. The plane and pilot have never been produced or identified. *Susan Mcelwain says a Falcon 20 was not the plane she saw*.
> 
> Mirror.co.uk - WHAT DID HAPPEN TO FLIGHT 93?



You guys need to use some logic here, if the crash was faked, the FBI was in on it and do you really think they are not going to try to use cover stories to explain away witnesses who prove the official story wrong?  Think guys, think.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

so do these three students have a name other than just John?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> so do these three students have a name other than just John?


Yes, Tessa and Brian.  You should probably not criticize anybody for not even bothering to read.  You're making yourself look foolish.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

last names is what I am referring to...this now defunct Guerilla News Network may have made them up since I can seem to not find any back up to their story..after all last names would be the norm in such a witness report....or even the school backing up the story...lmao


----------



## whitehall (Sep 27, 2011)

Why do we need to defend the truth? According to Wiki 600 lbs of human remains were recovered. It's 8% of the estimated total weight of passingers and crew. The rest was consumed in the fire.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> last names is what I am referring to...this now defunct Guerilla News Network may have made them up since I can seem to not find any back up to their story..after all last names would be the norm in such a witness report....or even the school backing up the story...lmao


Ah I see, these three students conspired with GNN to lie about what happened.  I'm sure the family and friends of these three students of the little town were very pleased the three went along with GNN to make up this elaborate story to start conspiracies over the tragic event that happened in their little town.  

It's really quite sad to see the lengths you'll go and the people you'll smear to desperately hold on to the official story.  And you guys call truthers crackpots.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

no, the three students do not exist....the only place you find anything about these three alleged witnesses is GNN which is defunct.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Why do we need to defend the truth? According to Wiki 600 lbs of human remains were recovered. It's 8% of the estimated total weight of passingers and crew. The rest was consumed in the fire.


What you're saying is 92% of the passengers got consumed in the fire, but only 5% of the plane did?

And if they all got mostly consumed in the fire, that means all 44 passenger's bodies landed in that small section of burned out forest? Wouldn't there be a crap load of plane debris pilled up in that forest too if 95% of the plane survived (regardless what size the pieces were) and since it was reported the passengers were both in the front and back of the plane during the revolt a little before impact?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> no, the three students do not exist....the only place you find anything about these three alleged witnesses is GNN which is defunct.


You are suggesting GNN brought in three teenage actors?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

I am suggesting they made it up.  After all it is 10 years later..these kids would be adults now..where are they? Why no last names? After all official witnesses would have been interviewed...and not by GNN


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> I am suggesting they made it up.  After all it is 10 years later..these kids would be adults now..where are they? Why no last names? After all official witnesses would have been interviewed...and not by GNN



They are only "official witnesses" because they are saying what the truthers want to hear. If they said anything else, they would be "plants". Or "shills"


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> I am suggesting they made it up.  After all it is 10 years later..these kids would be adults now..where are they? Why no last names? After all official witnesses would have been interviewed...and not by GNN


You are saying GNN brought in three TEENAGERS to lie for them.  Do I have that correct?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > I am suggesting they made it up.  After all it is 10 years later..these kids would be adults now..where are they? Why no last names? After all official witnesses would have been interviewed...and not by GNN
> ...



You don't watch television, do you? Teenaged actors will read anything if you pay them.


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > I am suggesting they made it up.  After all it is 10 years later..these kids would be adults now..where are they? Why no last names? After all official witnesses would have been interviewed...and not by GNN
> ...


So what are these three teenagers to you skeptics, liars?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



Paid actors.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > > Virtually all eyewitnesses to Flight 93's crash reported that the plane plunged straight down after making erratic movements.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

eots said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Sai, aluminium doubles quite well and not only that a plane is HALLOW so you don't need that much rubble to equal 95% especially when a lot of it was bits and scraps scattered all the way to the lake.
> ...


 the engine ,the panels, the filght recorder etc.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > actually it says 90 degrees...
> ...


90 degrees off what in flight it's 360 degrees in three dimensions...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > actually straight down can mean to some folks 40 degrees...good grief.
> ...


ignorant much?


a unit of measure for angles equal to an angle with its vertex at the center of a circle and its sides cutting off 1&#8260;360 of the circumference; also : a unit of measure for arcs of a circle equal to the amount of arc that subtends a central angle of one degree 
9archaic : a position or space on the earth or in the heavens as measured by degrees of latitude


----------



## whitehall (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need to defend the truth? According to Wiki 600 lbs of human remains were recovered. It's 8% of the estimated total weight of passingers and crew. The rest was consumed in the fire.
> ...



I'm saying that 600 pounds of human remains were recovered. That's 8 % of the total weight of the crew and passingers. It doesn't mean that 92% of the passingers were consumed in the fire. It means that 92% of each passinger was not recovered due to the impact and the fire. There was a ten foot freaking hole in the ground 30 ft around caused by a "violent impact". The flight recorder was recovered that tells us what happened. How in Gods green earth can the tin foil hats come up with a conspiracy theory about Flight 93? You want a real conspiracy? Most of flight 800 was recovered when something blew it out of the sky over Long Island NY. They called it an accident?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Xchel, is this what you believe too?

And what is your guy's evidence they are actors, other than you really really really don't want there to be a conspiracy?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

whitehall said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


 they do it because dating is too stressful


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



1) the fact that they won't give their full names, unlike the rest of the witnesses on that tape.
2) the fact that they are smiling, giggling and laughing as they give their "accounts"
3) the fact that they claim to be the only 3 students in that entire high school that saw anything.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## saiweril (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 1) the fact that they won't give their full names, unlike the rest of the witnesses on that tape.


Oh good grief.  How many other minors were interviewed for that film?  And all the other ones who gave their full names, are they genuine, or actors (liars) too?



> 2) the fact that they are smiling, giggling and laughing as they give their "accounts"


Yeah because teenagers together are always known to be serious at all times. 

What made them start giggling and how long did they giggle for?

So the GNN director said they look too serious, laugh a bit?  According to your logic, wouldn't that make it more obvious they were phonies?



> 3) the fact that they claim to be the only 3 students in that entire high school that saw anything.


How many other students would be outside the school at 10:03 am?

Btw, if these three are actors, how come no one at the very small school were everyone would know everyone has come out and said those three didn't go to Shanksville?  GNN fooled the whole school and town too?!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 1) the fact that they won't give their full names, unlike the rest of the witnesses on that tape.
> ...


more meaningless minutia!


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

so surely you can provide who these students are and what their names are since you are so sure of what they saw and that it was the truth....no one else saw it? yeah right...the whole thing looks like a staged lie....especially since not a single witness at any of the hearings match these kids..where are they by the way all these years later? It seems they as adults would be shouting about it from the rooftops...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

saiweril said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 1) the fact that they won't give their full names, unlike the rest of the witnesses on that tape.
> ...



They were smiling and giggling the entire interview. Now tell me, if you were discussing witnessing the deaths of all the people on that plane, would you find anything about it to laugh about?

And who said they weren't students? They probably were, but were paid to say what they did. And if you don't think that's possible, here's something you can do to test it. Go to any high school in the US. Pick any 3 random students, and offer them $50 to read a script. I guarantee that you can get them to confess to shooting JFK, ordering the attack on Pearl Harbor, and invading the Bay of Pigs.

And how lucky it was that the reporter managed to find the only 3 kids that were cutting class that day.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


or talked to the drama teacher!
don't remember any kids laughing after columbine .....


----------



## saiweril (Sep 29, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And who said they weren't students? They probably were, but were paid to say what they did.


Oh so now they were Shanksville High's own students that were paid to lie!  Your GNN conspiracy is getting funnier by the moment. 

Xchel, do you think these three alleged lying teenagers were actual students there?


----------



## saiweril (Sep 29, 2011)

daws101 said:


>


So the amount of recovered debris grows by .01%.  You guys will get to the claimed 95% in no time!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2011)

saiweril said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hey shit for brains I posted those pic not show amount but that the crash actually happened.
or is that not on the twoofer top 10 list anymore?


----------

